# Grilled Breast of Chicken w/Maple Whisky Glaze



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

1 t. dried thyme
2 chicken breasts, boned, skinned and split
1/2 cup pure maple syrup
3 T. Whiskey
1 T. vegetable oil

Rub thyme over both sides of chicken.  Combine syrup, whickey and oil.  Marinate in refrigerator for several hours.  Grill or broil breasts.  Baste frequently with the marinade for a shiny brown glaze.  (Glaze burns easily, so watch carefully)


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 17, 2004)

That looks really good! I'm gonna spend some money on real maple syrup soon anyway, I'll have to try this!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh, boy, oh, boy - this sounds absolutely yum!  TY!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 11, 2006)

Bumping up because this recipe sounds yummy and it is that grilling time of the year.


----------



## abecedarian (Jun 12, 2006)

This one might make a trip to a liquor store worthwhile!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 12, 2006)

sounds great - will try this one soon! thanks!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds great!!  I would like to cook this on our cast iron fajita sizzlers, do you think it is safe enough not to burn the glaze?


----------



## marmalady (Jun 12, 2006)

Licia, maybe start them on the cast iron grill, then finish off in a hot  oven - especially if they're big?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 12, 2006)

We usually slice the breast pretty thin, about 1cm or even less... when we do the fajitas (also marinated) they are ready in few minutes.  But the sizzler is heated pretty well... cooks quite fast but I was a bit worried that a glaze like this may burn immediately upon contact.  
Thanks for the idea though... maybe we leave the breast in bigger chunk and apply your suggestion


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

oh yeah this recipe sound super divine!!!!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> 1 t. dried thyme
> 2 chicken breasts, boned, skinned and split
> 1/2 cup pure maple syrup
> 3 T. Whiskey
> ...


 


*Oh, Boy!!!!*

I'm going to try this recipe, especially since I became a diabetic!!


Here's another one:


Grilled Lemon Tarragon Chicken.


2 chicken breasts, skinned and boned.

1/2 cup lemon juice.

1 Tsp. chopped or pressed garlic.

1/4 cup olive or canola oil.

1/2 tsp. salt.

1/2 tsp. ground black pepper.

1/2 tsp. dry or fresh tarragon, chopped.

Mix all ingredients together in a cantainer that has a tight-fitting cover.

Add chicken breasts. Let marinate for 6 hours or overnite.

Spray grill surface with nonstick spray

Grill on hot reverable gill over medium heat with rib side up. Turn and grill on othe side when grill marks are present on first side.

You can also do this in the broiler, but keep an eye on it to avoid burning meat.
Enjoy! 


~Corey123.


----------

